# Verizon Tiered Data Plans



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont know if anyone saw this but there tiered data plans rolling out July 7th are absolutely insane. 30 dollars a month for 2GB 50 for 5GB its crazy. Because of this i have a question and dont know if anyone has any knowledge about it.

Us Cellular is by far the best carrier in my area, where i live you will never drop a call on USC u will on occasion with verizon but i like verizons android phones alot better. USC is starting to get some decent phones but still verizon's are much better.

Is there anyway to get a verizon droid activated on a uscellular network. I know i have had some friends do this back in the day with basic talk txt phones but i am not sure with the smart phone. I know they both use the same radios and all that for 3g and voice but is there a good way to either trick them into doing it or whatever


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

This is only for newer customers. If you are an old customer, you're pricing will remain the same and you will not get tiers.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

as of right now take what that post about being able to keep current plan as a light rumor... there could very well be some truth to it but in the end you never really know until it is official.

also .. it says current plan.. so if this is the case.. Verizon could throw a curve ball and say those updating from 3G to 4G will not be grandfathered in .. and instead go to tiered pricing...

in the end tho you never really know.. its Verizon ... so anything is possible


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

see thats what im worried about is upgrading from 3g to 4g. i have unlimited 3g right now for 2 phones and cant upgrade either one right now for lack of money and no upgradeable line. So im worried that upgrading to 4g when possible will throw me to the tiered. However if they wanna do this ill continue getting 3g phones until they make verizon 4g only then when im forced to upgrade hopefully i could get grandfathered in


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Us Cellular suuuuucks where i live (40 mins out side of Chicago) dont go to them no matter how attractive it may look


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> see thats what im worried about is upgrading from 3g to 4g. i have unlimited 3g right now for 2 phones and cant upgrade either one right now for lack of money and no upgradeable line. So im worried that upgrading to 4g when possible will throw me to the tiered. However if they wanna do this ill continue getting 3g phones until they make verizon 4g only then when im forced to upgrade hopefully i could get grandfathered in


See that is where I think they may get people.. because yes you have unlimited 3G which is being phased out... so now to go to 4G you need a sim card and a new phone... which means you will no longer have 3G (once it is completely phased out)... so I could see them forcing people like yourself into tiered pricing for a 4G device..

hell carriers are already slowly forcing people away from "feature" phones and into smart phones as the number of "feature" phones seems to continue to dwindle on each carrier


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah i know so like if i end up getting forced to have 4g they better hope i can get unlimited 4g grandfathered in cuz i would not be a happy fella


----------

